# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Licówki porcelanowe w młodym wieku.

## Asia

Mam 16 lat i niestety wszystkie zęby są już poleczone, jedynie mam pare zdrowych i nienaruszonych na dole. U góry jedynki i dwójki są zapląbowane. Z tym że jeden ząb jest dolewany bo się złamał. Bardzo chcialabym uśmiechać się szeroko i niewstydzić się ich. Niestety z takimi zębami jak się śmieje zakrywam je czym sie da. Dbam o chigienę zębów, mam po prostu takie słabe.
Zastanawialam się nad licówkami porcelanowymi, ale nie wiem czy w tak mlodym wieku mozna je założyć? 
Mam jeszcze pytanie ile to kosztuje? A może są inne sposoby, tańsze?

----------


## Monika1

Ja miałam 21 lat jak zalozyłam licówki porcelanowe i zapłaciłam ok 4500,00żł i jestem bardzo zadowolona.
Koszt jednej licówki to ok. 1500,00zł.

----------

